# 52 Phantom Rehab



## sfhschwinn (Jun 21, 2016)

I got this on a tip from bikesnbusses and crazy8. It was in a hooka lounge in Astoria ny. My friend is parting a phantom that had a large amount of the frame repainted as well as repop parts so I bought the recovered seat, repop tail light and then a few other parts as spares. Rear Carlisle blew apart when I filled it up today. Will have original seat recovered. Tank is in the mail original but restored. Will clean the chrome in an OA bath as soon as it arrives. Can't wait to see final product! Rides great though


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 21, 2016)

LOT OF POTENTIAL IN THAT BIKE!
WE WILL FOLLOW YOU YOUR REHAB OF IT.
IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a before and after refurb on my BD year Phantom. And a big thanks to Dan for this piece.

Have fun cleaning it up, it's worth the effort IMO.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 22, 2016)

JUST A "LITTLE" TLC?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

Bath time !


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 1, 2016)

What is the solution in the pool that removes rust, I cant believe the fenders?  Is it available at a depot store or ACE hardware?

Mike


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 11, 2016)

Phattiremike,,, it is called Oxalic Acid   Google it  Florida laboratories sells it on E-Bay.

Sfhschwinn,,, where did you get your blue small swimming pools for soak tanks? can't find them in Ohio ?


----------



## Dave K (Jul 11, 2016)

Bike turned out great.  Worth the work.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 17, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Phattiremike,,, it is called Oxalic Acid   Google it  Florida laboratories sells it on E-Bay.
> 
> Sfhschwinn,,, where did you get your blue small swimming pools for soak tanks? can't find them in Ohio ?




thanks for the info on the oxalic acid!  In working on a monark and will try it.

Mike


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 23, 2016)

No problem,,, found the plastic small pools at Walmart close out price $ 5 dollars each . Now I can start on my 1950 Phantom


----------

